# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1c 8 нарушение целостности информационной базы pfl  Ошибка в размере файла

## ah7777777

Версия платформы 8,3,7,1860 Файловый вариант
При попытке в конфигураторе выгрузить БД в ДТ выдает ошибку
Ошибка в размере файла ХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-хххх.pfl при выгрузке таблицы files. Ожидаемое значение 0, а значение в таблице 123456

Исправление БД через конфиг сделано - ошибок нет
chdbfl.exe ошибок не обнаружил
Поудалял все папки ХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-хххх с файлами pfl

НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ. 
Ребят - кто сталкивался?

---------- Post added at 12:39 ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 ----------

ЗЫ: Гуглил!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Версия платформы 8,3,7,1860 Файловый вариант
> При попытке в конфигураторе выгрузить БД в ДТ выдает ошибку
> Ошибка в размере файла ХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-хххх.pfl при выгрузке таблицы files. Ожидаемое значение 0, а значение в таблице 123456
> 
> Исправление БД через конфиг сделано - ошибок нет
> chdbfl.exe ошибок не обнаружил
> Поудалял все папки ХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-хххх с файлами pfl
> 
> НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ. 
> ...


Посмотрите это:
http://infostart.ru/public/126309/

----------


## ah7777777

Спасибо! изучу! Отчитаюсь!

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 16:33 ----------

Докладываю! Перенес 1cv8.cd на другой комп. Платформа та же. Базу проверил на наличие ошибок обеими способами. Ошибок нет. Пытаюсь выгрузить - результат та же самая ошибка.

Нарушение целостности информационной базы.
Ошибка в размере ХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-хххх.pfl при выгрузке таблицы files. Ожидаемое значение 0, а значение в таблице 123456

Получается дело не во временных файлах, а внутри файла 1cv8.1cd
У кого есть какие предложения?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вы не пишете, какая у вас конфигурация, какие выполняются настройки у пользователей.
Дело в том. что файлы pfl все равно создаются при запуске 1С, хоть и на другой машине, см. например:

http://1c.taxpravo.ru/public/186796/
пользовательские настройки хранятся в отдельном хранилище в базе 1С
http://www.sql.ru/forum/1092913/1c-8...a-bufer-obmena
Может быть, еще это
http://1c-pro.ru/threads/8-2-nastroj...vatelja.30526/
http://programmist1s.ru/hranilishhe-nastroek-1c/

----------


## ah7777777

Пока сообщу только это:
КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ 
"Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
Фарватер, автоматизация аптек
Администратор, Полные права

Завтра изучу Ваши материалы - покопаюсь! Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 20:50 ---------- Previous post was at 20:38 ----------

Попробовал по быстрому:
ОчиститьНастройкиПользова  теля(ПользователиИнформац  оннойБазы.ТекущийПользова  тель());
Не помогло

----------


## ah7777777

Ребят поделитесь редактором 1CD

---------- Post added at 07:05 ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 ----------

Нужно обнулить размер файла и должно заработать!

---------- Post added at 08:49 ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 ----------

Попробовал сделать выгрузку на 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.80) Выгрузило! 
Загрузил на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1860)
Загрузило!
Запустил - работает. данные есть
Но при выгрузке DT снова пишет ту же ошибку! Т.е. всосало с ошибками и выплюнуло с ними же!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребят поделитесь редактором 1CD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:05 ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 ----------
> 
> Нужно обнулить размер файла и должно заработать!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 ----------
> 
> Попробовал сделать выгрузку на 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.80) Выгрузило! 
> ...


Ошибка может быть и мнимая.
Возможно, проблема с платформой. Раз в 8.2.19.80 выгружает без ошибки. Попробуйте последние (8.3.7.1873 - финальная и 8.3.7.1901 - тестовая), если ошибка останется - в техподдержку

----------

ah7777777 (29.01.2016)

----------


## ah7777777

добрый человек alexandr_ll 
поделился программкой
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post451687
но она похоже только смотрит внутренности без возможности корректировки

----------


## ah7777777

> Ошибка может быть и мнимая.
> Возможно, проблема с платформой. Раз в 8.2.19.80 выгружает без ошибки. Попробуйте последние (8.3.7.1873 - финальная и 8.3.7.1901 - тестовая), если ошибка останется - в техподдержку


1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1873) не помогла!

----------


## ah7777777

http://s017.radikal.ru/i439/1601/33/c2b9003884a9.jpg
Загрузил БД в MS SQL 
Нашел нужный файл и косячную запись в таблице - как ее удалить?

----------


## ah7777777

Ребят помогите найти  Tool_1CD версии 3.0 beta

----------


## ah7777777

Вообщем результат такой:
Восстановил с помощью SQL Server 2008 R2

Подключил БД к 1с8.2 выгрузил
Загрузил dt в SQL
Проверил ошибки
Удалил из dbo.files записи на которые 1с8.3.7 безбожно ругался и затыкался при выгрузке
Выгрузил DT 
Загрузил в платформу 8.3.7
выгрузил dt для проверки - все ок!

PS: Но все равно  помогите найти Tool_1CD версии 3.0 beta

----------

pacctu (16.04.2016)

----------


## ViktorByt

А по подробней про dbo.files если можно.
Где искать, как править.
Плз

----------


## ah7777777

> А по подробней про dbo.files если можно.
> Где искать, как править.
> Плз


Открываешь базу с помощью MS SQL Server 
находишь dbo.files берешь первые 100 записей для редактирования и удаляешь то что не надо
обратно сохраняешь. Откроешь базу увидишь эти фукнции

----------


## pacctu

Сделал как советовал ah7777777
Загрузил базу из бекапа в ms sql, нашел проблемую запись в базе через management studio в таблице dbo.files и удалил ее.
DT выгрузился.

----------


## lilyapo

> Вообщем результат такой:
> Восстановил с помощью SQL Server 2008 R2
> 
> Подключил БД к 1с8.2 выгрузил
> Загрузил dt в SQL
> Проверил ошибки
> Удалил из dbo.files записи на которые 1с8.3.7 безбожно ругался и затыкался при выгрузке
> Выгрузил DT 
> Загрузил в платформу 8.3.7
> ...


А как загрузил dt в SQL, если файловая база не выгружается?
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## avm3110

> А как загрузил dt в SQL, если файловая база не выгружается?
> Заранее благодарю.


Ты видать пропустил предыдущий постинг, вот и не "понял продолжения" :blush:




> Ребят поделитесь редактором 1CD[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> Попробовал сделать выгрузку на 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.80) Выгрузило! 
> Загрузил на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1860)
> Загрузило!
> Запустил - работает. данные есть
> Но при выгрузке DT снова пишет ту же ошибку! Т.е. всосало с ошибками и выплюнуло с ними же!

----------


## kudlach

У меня была история -  бух нажал кнопочку обновления базы в назойливой рекламе 1С при запуске, в итоге тоже ошибка целостности и бла-бла-бла. Архива нет - полный пиндец. Так же чекфайл ничего не дал, выгрузки-загрузки тоже.
Но Решил !  Запустил обновление, в качестве источника указал CF - конфу того релиза на который была попытка обновления! В итоге все встало по местам. Как результат - настроено автоархивирование и самостоятельно обновлять никто не лезет.
Про удаление неправильной записи - вариант 1.: Нарисуй обработку 1С , которая удалит указанную запись.
Вариант 2.: SQL студио, тразакт-SQL.

----------

